# iTunes 12 Days Of Christmas- free stuff



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Just remembered this from last year, I missed a bunch of the days but I picked up a free movie (One Week), some tunes, maybe a TV show or two, and I can't remember what else.
The App is available Dec 26. Right now there is a free 5 song Holiday Song sampler ep.
Each freebie is available for 24 hrs only.

Apple (Canada) - iTunes - 12 Days of Christmas


----------



## ethenkin (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, great stuff! Thanks for sharing! :clap: 
I'm going to check it now. :lmao:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks! I tend to ignore iTunes Store for weeks at a time, as many of the free downloads are way over priced.

Did find two tracks on that album I really liked and did not have, so hopefully will find a couple of more things over the promotion.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> Thanks! I tend to ignore iTunes Store for weeks at a time, as many of the free downloads are way over priced.


*"Free downloads are way over priced"*


You mean they should _pay you_ to take them?

Now I like that idea!:heybaby:


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

+1


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

dwp said:


> *"Free downloads are way over priced"*
> 
> 
> You mean they should _pay you_ to take them?
> ...


Yes some are really that bad. We should be paid for the 30 seconds it takes to decide they are not worth downloading.

Still I like the idea behind this promotion and expect everyone will probably find something they like.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I thought there was an app for this, but I can't find one.
Starts today with a free Coldplay live EP. 3 songs/3 videos.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I am on my iPad and I am unable to get to the free downloads. There isn't an app, there is no link to 12 days of Christmas or the downloads anywhere. What am I missing?

Cheers


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

tilt said:


> I am on my iPad and I am unable to get to the free downloads. There isn't an app, there is no link to 12 days of Christmas or the downloads anywhere. What am I missing?
> 
> Cheers


It's front and center on the iTunes Store for me.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

In iTunes 9 I had to scroll down a bit but it is there.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Today's offering is Cold Play.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

So it is after midnight and nothing has changed.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> So it is after midnight and nothing has changed.


Which midnight do you think they might be using? There are a total of 40 "midnights" you know ... (though admittedly the number of likely candidates is no more than 6 midnights).


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Which midnight do you think they might be using? There are a total of 40 "midnights" you know ... (though admittedly the number of likely candidates is no more than 6 midnights).


12 days = 12 midnights ??


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Today's gift... "*Homegrown TV Pilots*" (iTunes Link)

_Entertainment One Television, Canada's leading indie studio, wants you to see Rookie Blue, Haven, Hell On Wheels, Sanctuary, and Almost Heroes: homegrown. From high-stakes drama to laugh-out-loud hilarity, here are five pilots that represent some of the best in Canadian talent. These five Canadian shows are sure to be the perfect addition to you holiday must see list. _

I don't know. I was quite a bit more excited by yesterday's free gift.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Hell on Wheels is a great show. I had no idea it was Canadian!


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

ehMax said:


> I don't know. I was quite a bit more excited by yesterday's free gift.


The 5 Christmas songs? or what Sinc has listed below which I seemed to miss.



SINC said:


> Today's offering is Cold Play.


Was that a "free" offering? 

All I saw for free were the Christmas Songs which didn't excite me to the same extent as it did the Mayor, but what the heck... free is free.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

3+ GBs is a bit much for slo pitch cable. Will wait for the tube versions.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

dwp said:


> Was that a "free" offering?
> 
> All I saw for free were the Christmas Songs which didn't excite me to the same extent as it did the Mayor, but what the heck... free is free.


It changes each day, and each offer disappears when the next one comes along, so you will only see the current offering, you have to check each day.
Today is TV shows. Yesterday was Coldplay. Before the 12 days started there was a Christmas song EP. Tomorrow there will be something else, and so on.


----------



## NFtoBC (Jun 24, 2011)

tilt said:


> I am on my iPad and I am unable to get to the free downloads. There isn't an app, there is no link to 12 days of Christmas or the downloads anywhere. What am I missing?
> 
> Cheers


In iTunes go to iTunes Store. there is currently a link in the selections between the music & the movies currently being promoted. Also promoted are iTunes Match, Rewind 2011, iTunes cards, and single of the week.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Today's free gift (Day #3 of the 12 days of Christmas) is a single (Both song and video) by Kelly Clarkson: *Mr. Know It All*. (iTunes Link)


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

So far i'm not impressed, it's true that even free is too much sometimes :yawn:


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

yikes! Kelly Clarkson... Does Apple Santa think we've all been naughty?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

So far these 'gifts' are over-priced.....


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

rgray said:


> So far these 'gifts' are over-priced.....


As eMacMan posted on the 22nd...



eMacMan said:


> Thanks! I tend to ignore iTunes Store for weeks at a time, as many of the free downloads are way over priced.


By the way eMacMan that line cracks me up every time I read it... and that might have been the best gift of all!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Did anyone check the free French language selection yesterday from Cœur de Pirate? I quite enjoyed it.

I got the Kelly Clarkson single as I thought my wife would like it and her iPhone is linked to my iTunes Match.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I hope Kelly has a better voice than that cut illustrates. That and the failure to deviate from the proven formula makes it a non starter here. Cold Play is just not my taste, but at least with KC and Cold Play I am sure there are a few members here that will add those freebies to their collections.

So far I have two cuts from the Christmas album and that is it.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Today's free gift (Day #3 of the 12 days of Christmas) is a single (Both song and video) by Kelly Clarkson: *Mr. Know It All*. (iTunes Link)


Thanks for this post Mr. Mayor. Unfortunately clicking Apple's link from Safari on my iPhone just takes me to the main page in the iTunes app, with no freebies in sight!

I won't pick up the Kelly Clarkson, but I do enjoy Coldplay. I know they've become quite mainstream, but I think they are excellent songwriters and musicians. I saw then live at Osheaga and it was one of the best live shows I have seen, and I have seen a lot!


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Today's gift is The Art of Flight movie rental.
It is a good movie. Watched it a couple weeks ago. It is a snowboarding film, but pretty amazing. A little repetitive at times, but the helicopter pilot is simply tremendous. Worth a watch just to see his skills on the top of a mountain!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

cdncableguy said:


> Today's gift is The Art of Flight movie rental.
> It is a good movie. Watched it a couple weeks ago. It is a snowboarding film, but pretty amazing. A little repetitive at times, but the helicopter pilot is simply tremendous. Worth a watch just to see his skills on the top of a mountain!


I am sure it is a fine movie, but I can't help noting that last year the '12days' movie was a free download - as in for keeps... This year the movie is a free RENTAL only..... Jes' sayin'......


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yeah, this is really lame. They stick a 48 hour watch limit on it as well. Bad choice Postmedia.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

While the size precludes me from downloading, I will say I have no issue with the rental aspect but a big issue with the 48 hour limit. That is really about as lame as they can go. Oops better hold that thought as they have eight more tries to get under that bar.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Today's freebie is 4 TV Pilots: "Justified", "Damages", "Unforgettable" and "The Big C". I haven't seen Unforgettable or the Big C, but Damages and Justified are both great, IMHO. They're both on Netflix tho, FYI.

iTunes - TV Shows - Unforgettable Dramas


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The Big C is also on Netflix.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> Yeah, this is really lame. They stick a 48 hour watch limit on it as well. Bad choice Postmedia.


In the interest of clarity, the 48 hour limit was on the HD version of the download only. The regular digital version is good for 30 days and that is acceptable. I downloaded both and here is a screen shot of my iTunes as of the time of this post:


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

Usually the 48 hour limit only applies once you start watching the movie, but you have 30 days to start it.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

SINC said:


> In the interest of clarity, the 48 hour limit was on the HD version of the download only. The regular digital version is good for 30 days and that is acceptable. I downloaded both and here is a screen shot of my iTunes as of the time of this post:


Looking at your screenshot, it seems that the non-HD version is the 48hr, and the HD is 29 days.

Are you sure the SD version didn't start playing (even just a bit)?

I grabbed it on the ipad, and it warned me that by starting it, I had only 48 to watch it.

Z.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

SINC said:


> In the interest of clarity, the 48 hour limit was on the HD version of the download only. The regular digital version is good for 30 days and that is acceptable. I downloaded both and here is a screen shot of my iTunes as of the time of this post:


As above, I rentals give you 30 days to start watching and then 48 hours to finish. I downloaded the art of flight in HD and it's still sitting there waiting to be watched.


----------



## FightingShibas (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking forward to watching that movie, think I will wait for my nightshifts next week and watch it on the iPad.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

PosterBoy said:


> As above, I rentals give you 30 days to start watching and then 48 hours to finish. I downloaded the art of flight in HD and it's still sitting there waiting to be watched.


As you can see by the screen shot I included above, the HD expired in 16 hours and ultimately before I had a chance to watch it, then it disappeared from my iTunes without any action by me. The non HD version, is still there, unwatched as yet as well. I wonder why mine behaved differently?

Today's offering is a free book, "Lonely Planet's Best in Travel 2012".


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

dona83 said:


> Did anyone check the free French language selection yesterday from Cœur de Pirate? I quite enjoyed it.


I don't speak much French and have never chosen the "French language selection" but Coer de Pirate (see, I don't even know enough French to make that oe thing!) came up for me and I thought it was delightful.

Today/yesterday's (depending on when you read this) present was a free travel book. Nice!

To be fair, these are the only two things I have found worth downloading, but hey ... two gifts so far, very nice!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Todays gift is a hockey app for the iPhone or iPad and holds little interest for me, not being a hockey fan. I did however download it as friends who are fans and without iPhones keep asking me for scores or other info when I am out and about.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Am I alone in my inability to get this app to even show up? I've been trying following every link I can hunt down for the 12 Days app and nothing. I've been coming here to see daily updates of the free app names but that also fell off the last couple of days.

The hockey one is one I would definitely like to check out if someone can share the title.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You can go to any Postmedia newspaper site and see what the daily download is, this from the Edmonton Journal. Icebreaker Hockey. Here you go:


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

SINC said:


> Icebreaker Hockey. Here you go:


Much appreciated!


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Here is the Apple page showing all the participating outlets, and the 12 days promo info. The same banner is on the front page of the iTunes store.
Apple (Canada) - iTunes - 12 Days of Christmas


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

SINC said:


> As you can see by the screen shot I included above, the HD expired in 16 hours and ultimately before I had a chance to watch it, then it disappeared from my iTunes without any action by me. The non HD version, is still there, unwatched as yet as well. I wonder why mine behaved differently?
> 
> Today's offering is a free book, "Lonely Planet's Best in Travel 2012".


Weird...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

dona83 said:


> Weird...


Want to see really weird? It's now back as of this morning:


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

FREE animated iBook, *The Beatles, Yellow Submarine* on iTunes!

This isn't one of the 12 Days giveaways, but it is currently free on iTunes. For iOS devices.
Has been available since Dec 9th, no indication if it will always be free.

There's a short preview video if you want a look before downloading.
You can get it from the iTunes Music page- first item on the right hand menu, or from the web page link:

iTunes - Books - The Beatles Yellow Submarine by The Beatles


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Today's free gift is an EP and video by Hedley. Rarely have I been more glad of the "preview" function.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

fellfromtree said:


> FREE animated iBook, *The Beatles, Yellow Submarine* on iTunes!


Already discussed in this very sub-forum, I think:
http://www.ehmac.ca/all-ios-iphone-...bmarine-hits-ibooks-free-animated-e-book.html

It's delightful IMO. When I saw it in the theatre I thought it was amazing. Now it's a kid's book.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

chas_m said:


> Today's free gift is an EP and video by Hedley. Rarely have I been more glad of the "preview" function.


Ditto, the first one I can't bring myself to download. They are awful.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

All in all, the 12 days program has been pretty much a bust IMHO. The Yellow Submarine book, tho' not part of the program sorta rescued it for me. A little blast of 60's nostalgia....


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

Instead of posting stuff that's free here why not just start a new topic for it? There's an awful lot of good free stuff in the app store, this thread will fill up fast.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Seems to be a recurring theme, which Canadian pop rock band will we hate today?

Well I'm declaring right now that I have already downloaded this and will make a playlist with Nickelback, Sum41, Our Lady Peace, etc. to pop rock it out, Canadian style.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

The best way to get people to complain is to give them something for free. No complaints from me. All kinds of good content has been offered so far.
The promotion started the 26th, obviously aimed at all the people who opened up new iOS devices on Christmas Day, and meant to get people downloading content. I don't think the promo is aimed at the old jaded Mac community.

The Hedley eP includes their hit song Perfect (as well as the video). They are a relevant contemporary Can band.
Along with the travel book, there was an EP by Fr Can folk/rock outfit Kain. Excellent.
There was also the live EP/videos from Coeur de pirate. Excellent. (She's probably a bigger star worldwide now than she will ever be in En Can). iTunes also gave her hit single Adieu as the free single of the week back in November.

I have approx 50 mins of free music/video from the 12 Days promo so far, plus a book, a bunch of TV shows, a pretty entertaining hockey game, (missed the free movie rental)... I can't believe they haven't given me Pages/Keynote/Numbers.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Today's freebie is Hell's Kitchen.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

App for children, Miss Spider's Tea Party interactive book. En & Fr versions.


----------

